# Ganz eilig kreativer Bastler bei Nürnberg gesucht!



## Tanny (26. Juli 2017)

Habe ich gerade bei FB bei den Notfällen eingesetzt - gibt es hier einen Bastler (seid Ihr Teichler ja alle  ) aus dem Nürnberger Raum? - ist dringend!

PLZ 90471 Bastelhilfe gesucht - dringend!

Liebe Leute, ist hier jemand aus der Nähe Nürnberg langwasser 90471, der 4 Dachlatten und ein brett spenden kann und vielleicht sogar behilflich sein kann, auf einem Balkon eine provisorische Stütze für ein abbrechendes Schwalbennest zu bauen? 
Wenn ja, schaut bitte in diesen Beitrag und meldet EUch dort: 
https://www.facebook.com/…/Wil…/permalink/1181551478615630/…


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2017)

Kirsten, das ist eine geschlossene Gruppe - wer nicht Mitglied ist, kann den Beitrag nicht lesen


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2017)

Stimmt - sorry, hätte ich drauf hinweisen müssen. Einfach anmelden - man wird sofort aufgenommen - da kommen im Sekundentakt die Vogelnotfälle rein....
Oder, falls hier jemand ist, der helfen könnte,  bitte bei mir melden - ich stelle dann den Kontakt direkt zu dem Mädel her, aud dessen Balkon das Nest mit nackten Küken und einer verzweifelten Mehlschwalbenmutter im regen komplett abzubrechen droht. Ein Küken hat sie schon vom Balkon gesammelt und versorgt es drinnen. Das Mädel ist mit dem Gebastel überfordert - sie ist 16.


----------

